# Dwight Howard meeting with Atlanta



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

WTF.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/16602489/dwight-howard-meet-atlanta-hawks-boston-celtics



> The Atlanta Hawks and Boston Celtics are the first known teams to secure face-to-face recruiting meetings with free-agent big man Dwight Howard, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN that Howard, 30, is likely to meet with as many as five teams in free agency, with a return to the Houston Rockets widely seen as unlikely after Howard declined his $23.2 million player option for next season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This isn't that surprising. What are you WTF'ing about?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He makes zero sense for Atlanta. I guess he would fill Tiago Splitter's role? But not sure about that for the price tag he's asking for.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ATLien said:


> He makes zero sense for Atlanta. I guess he would fill Tiago Splitter's role? But not sure about that for the price tag he's asking for.


You're not even entertaining the possibility that Horford could leave?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> You're not even entertaining the possibility that Horford could leave?


If Horford leaves, Dwight makes some sense. I just don't expect Horford to sign with another team unless they're closer to a title than Atlanta.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Horford would make a nice Warrior


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Horford would make a nice Warrior


or Thunder



> As they prepare to make their pitch to Kevin Durant, the Oklahoma City Thunder have been making calls around the league looking to clear a massive amount of salary-cap space in a move rival executives believe is an effort to go after free agent Al Horford in addition to Durant, multiple sources told ESPN.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...homa-city-thunder-looking-land-al-horford-too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748478955963973632


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

intriguing


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I can't imagine Kanter would be too difficult to unload.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748952488846323712


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748965802062258176


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749242676772347904


----------

